# home surgery on elbow



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

i noticed my elbow was swollen after a night out, after a few weeks it was still swollen so i decided to aspirate it, i managed to draw out 7.5ml of watery/pussy/blood. was this the right thing to do as it seems to of swollen back up again and i only did it last night


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thats crazy!! Why on earth have you not gone to the doctors/hospital. How do you know what it is, it could be somethign serious........


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

dazzla said:


> was this the right thing to do as it seems to of swollen back up again and i only did it last night


You answered your own question about whether it was the right thing to do or not by stating that it's swollen back up again.


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

I would get to a doctor... certainly wouldn't operate on myself!


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

:lol:

dude go to the doctor.


----------



## Hughey (May 16, 2009)

Did you injure the joint whist out? Where did you aspirate- was it from the joint space itself? If it was then the presence of pus is a very significant sign of potential infection of the joint space - septic arthritis. You need to see a doctor. Don't aspirate it again it will only re-acumilate. Let us know how you get on


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

You remind me of this guy


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Go to your Docs or the local A&E you pumpkin! It's not bad enough that you have had that brewing for weeks but you then went an introduced a most likely unsterile foreign body into and you've had a reaction to it!

If I was you I'd make an urgent appointment before it gets worse!They might just be able to clear it up with antibiotics. Or they might aspirate it, you never know you could even have to have a proper washout in theatre (which makes for pretty cool viewing if you get it done under local but apparently does not tickle too much!)


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

dazzla said:


> i noticed my elbow was swollen after a night out, after a few weeks it was still swollen so i decided to aspirate it, i managed to draw out 7.5ml of watery/pussy/blood. was this the right thing to do as it seems to of swollen back up again and i only did it last night


YUMMMMMMMMMMY


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Contrary to the advice of other users. I had an inflamed bursa on my elbow from Sept 19th 2009 until about mid Jan 2010. Was causing me some pain on push movements. I did when I fell over and landed on it when I was pulling my niece on her new roller skates. I didn't go to the doctor, I just kept aspirating it myself to relieve the pressure. I figured that the NHS are so useless they wouldn't do much anyway. I mean, I wasn't incapacitated or anything, so it would've been a low priority to them, so it would've been go away, rest, take anti inflammatory's etc etc. FFS my missus has been suffering with a bad back for years, at the moment she is on a cocktail of pain relief drugs, and some days she can hardly do anything, and still the NHS have done fcuk all to sort it out.

If it is a an inflamed bursa, which it sounds like it is, then it will keep filling up after you aspirate it. I recommend after aspiration you strap it up tight to stop anymore swelling, whilst using cold treatment.

Google bursitis of the elbow, there is plenty of recommended treatments out there.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

we have the NHS for a reason!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

-Jack- said:


> we have the NHS for a reason!


And that reason is?...............................

So we can sit in queue's for hours and hours and hours, for 2 minutes with a doctor or consultant to tell you that you should go home and rest, and take some paracetamol??

C'mon! If this guy has got a bursitis of the elbow, it would have to persist for months before anything constructive gets done on the NHS.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

If there is pus coming out there is an infection in there and if it has flared straight back up it probably won't want to go away by itself.

Surely a 5 minute phone call and 10 minute appointment is a worthwhile inconvenience?!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

If it's puss then maybe some antibiotics will be in order. But if its just bloody fluid then just follow standard procedure for bursitis of the elbow.


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> And that reason is?...............................
> 
> So we can sit in queue's for hours and hours and hours, for 2 minutes with a doctor or consultant to tell you that you should go home and rest, and take some paracetamol??
> 
> C'mon! If this guy has got a bursitis of the elbow, it would have to persist for months before anything constructive gets done on the NHS.


Ah come on, you cant really blame the NHS for everyone beng so dependant on it. It was brought in to provide basic health care, but society has just gone over the top and demands more, its not the NHS's doing that made it the way it is today!!!

You have to remember the NHS has necver had a sufficient budget, and money is alwaays a problem. If people paid more national insurance, which im sure you all dont then you would ahve reason to complain, but if you dont wanna put more money in yet stillw ant to complain than your just flamming it


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

gambitbullet said:


> Ah come on, you cant really blame the NHS for everyone beng so dependant on it. It was brought in to provide basic health care, but society has just gone over the top and demands more, its not the NHS's doing that made it the way it is today!!!


Agree, there a lot of factors why we are in the bloody mess.

1. The modern diet is shot, and is causing western diseases.

2. Food manufacturers make crap food too cheap and accessible.

3. The NHS has been taken over by the pharmaceutical companies who profit form people being ill and made up ailments.

4. Too many low life scumbags draining resources so they can get their legal fixes

5. Too much red tape and administration also draining resources, instead of treating people

And the list goes on, but it doesn't alter the fact that they are useless in the present climate!


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Agree, there a lot of factors why we are in the bloody mess.
> 
> 1. The modern diet is shot, and is causing western diseases.
> 
> ...


And if the Tories get in, further privatisation to follow. I really do fear what will happen to the UK if they come to power


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

gambitbullet said:


> And if the Tories get in, further privatisation to follow. I really do fear what will happen to the UK if they come to power


If there is a tax relief then it may be a good thing to go private!


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

i kept the syringes from the 'home surgery' to hand ive just had a quick look at them and noticed the blood has separated, theres hardly and blood and the rest is a goldeny yellow coloured liquid. looks a bit weird. is that signs of an infection? ive not lost any movement of the elbow, ive had it before as well and it went away after a few months. it feels like there is a chipped bone under the surface.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Think you will need antibiotics mate tbh


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

get an axe, chop off your arm.......job done!!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

OP: take Wild Amazon's advice and GO TO A&E!

If you have an infected joint and don't treat it soon enough, you could eventually lose your arm.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

dazzla said:


> i kept the syringes from the 'home surgery' to hand ive just had a quick look at them and noticed the blood has separated, theres hardly and blood and the rest is a goldeny yellow coloured liquid. looks a bit weird. is that signs of an infection? ive not lost any movement of the elbow, ive had it before as well and it went away after a few months. it feels like there is a chipped bone under the surface.


Sounds exactly the same as mine. I also felt like I had a chip on the bone. Nothing there now though. Yellow coloured liquid is normal too. But get it checked for infection though. If there is no infection then it will just be a waiting game.


----------

